# Dontcha Hate When....



## KMCloonan (Jun 7, 2021)

...You get most of the segmented blank turned, and you realize the center section is too thick, and the side sections will likely be gone when you finish turning to the end diameter.... I need to work on my blank proportions, keeping the center section thinner, and the outer sections thicker. Ugh. I was actually excited to turn this blank, and I thought once it's sanded and polished it was going to look pretty cool.

Advice (as always) is appreciated.

Kevin


----------



## KenB259 (Jun 7, 2021)

Been there


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 7, 2021)

It happens to us all. In fact I have a pen that I will eventually show here that I should have used a thicker kit. As you found out when we turn down to size much detail is lost. But like you I am not throwing away because someone will eventually wind up with it. Weather I give away or sell it. I was trying to do a different pattern with using just the tablesaw for the cuts and wanted to make using 3 pieces. It will be shown. I have 3 pens I want to complete before I shut the shop down for the summer but life keeps getting in the way and everyday something new comes up. 

Go ahead and spin it and learn from it. Heck I have been doing this for over 15 years and still not learned.


----------



## KMCloonan (Jun 7, 2021)

jttheclockman said:


> It happens to us all. In fact I have a pen that I will eventually show here that I should have used a thicker kit. As you found out when we turn down to size much detail is lost. But like you I am not throwing away because someone will eventually wind up with it. Weather I give away or sell it. I was trying to do a different pattern with using just the tablesaw for the cuts and wanted to make using 3 pieces. It will be shown. I have 3 pens I want to complete before I shut the shop down for the summer but life keeps getting in the way and everyday something new comes up.
> 
> Go ahead and spin it and learn from it. Heck I have been doing this for over 15 years and still not learned.


Thanks. My Wife told me the same thing. I think I will.


----------



## mark james (Jun 7, 2021)

Yup, also been there.  It was a valuable lesson though.


----------



## mark james (Jun 7, 2021)

KMCloonan said:


> ...You get most of the segmented blank turned, and you realize the center section is too thick, and the side sections will likely be gone when you finish turning to the end diameter.... I need to work on my blank proportions, keeping the center section thinner, and the outer sections thicker. Ugh. I was actually excited to turn this blank, and I thought once it's sanded and polished it was going to look pretty cool.
> 
> Advice (as always) is appreciated.
> 
> ...


Only because you asked for any advice:  *Design considerations.*  This topic is discussed.


----------



## alanemorrison (Jun 8, 2021)

Join the club.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 8, 2021)

Yep.


----------



## KMCloonan (Jun 8, 2021)

mark james said:


> Only because you asked for any advice:  *Design considerations.*  This topic is discussed.


Thanks Mark. Thanks everyone for the supportive comments.


----------



## JBidinger (Jun 8, 2021)

I say finish it. It's not what you were after but it may be interesting nonetheless.


----------



## KMCloonan (Jun 8, 2021)

KMCloonan said:


> ...You get most of the segmented blank turned, and you realize the center section is too thick, and the side sections will likely be gone when you finish turning to the end diameter.... I need to work on my blank proportions, keeping the center section thinner, and the outer sections thicker. Ugh. I was actually excited to turn this blank, and I thought once it's sanded and polished it was going to look pretty cool.
> 
> Advice (as always) is appreciated.
> 
> ...


I am really glad I took all of your advice (especially John's), and turned the pen. I do love the executive kit's especially wide clip, which can cover a multitude of sins, when positioned strategically .

I was mostly excited about this blank because I cut the Padauk slices so that the end grain would be prominent (instead of face grain). It's a bear to turn, kept wanting to tear out, but I stuck with it. It turned out really well. The green center is actually willow burl from a tree in my yard I took down about 6 years ago. Anyway, here is the finished pen. It's not going anywhere but my pocket, as a constant reminder.


----------



## KMCloonan (Jun 8, 2021)

mark james said:


> Only because you asked for any advice:  *Design considerations.*  This topic is discussed.


From the "_Design Considerations_" by Mark James: ", "..._the middle stripe will retain its dimensions while the sides will be turned down. *In fact, most of the sides of your pretty blank will be totally gone*. Keep in mind the final OD of your pen." _

Wish I had read that two days ago    

Thanks a bunch Mark. Great article!


----------



## mark james (Jun 8, 2021)

KMCloonan said:


> I am really glad I took all of your advice (especially John's), and turned the pen. I do love the executive kit's especially wide clip, which can cover a multitude of sins, when positioned strategically .
> 
> I was mostly excited about this blank because I cut the Padauk slices so that the end grain would be prominent (instead of face grain). It's a bear to turn, kept wanting to tear out, but I stuck with it. It turned out really well. The green center is actually willow burl from a tree in my yard I took down about 6 years ago. Anyway, here is the finished pen. It's not going anywhere but my pocket, as a constant reminder.
> 
> View attachment 309121View attachment 309122View attachment 309123View attachment 309124


Well Kevin, the finished pen looks superb!  You did well to turn it.  I am especially drawn to the Padauk end grain.  I always try to avoid that, but your pen is making me question that design element decision (I'm trainable as my wife mentions).  The open grains are evident, and certainly do not detract from the final appearance.  I like open grain from Oaks, so why not other timbers when appropriate.

Now that it is done - EXCELLENT JOB.  A very attractive finished pen - and I also like the Executive kit, even with the very thin end OD dimensions.

Thank you for this thread and showing your progress.  There was no _'save'_ here, you just finished your project!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 8, 2021)

KMCloonan said:


> I am really glad I took all of your advice (especially John's), and turned the pen. I do love the executive kit's especially wide clip, which can cover a multitude of sins, when positioned strategically .
> 
> I was mostly excited about this blank because I cut the Padauk slices so that the end grain would be prominent (instead of face grain). It's a bear to turn, kept wanting to tear out, but I stuck with it. It turned out really well. The green center is actually willow burl from a tree in my yard I took down about 6 years ago. Anyway, here is the finished pen. It's not going anywhere but my pocket, as a constant reminder.
> 
> View attachment 309121View attachment 309122View attachment 309123View attachment 309124


Nice save


----------



## TDahl (Jun 9, 2021)

It turned out really well.


----------



## randyrls (Jun 9, 2021)

Excellent! Not what you wanted but good looking.


----------



## KenB259 (Jun 9, 2021)

That did turn out nice, good job.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 9, 2021)

Looks great.


----------



## Sheryl (Jun 9, 2021)

Looks really good. wish my mess ups turned out that nice


----------

